# Can you convert a Brownie to take 35mm?



## Autochrome (Sep 20, 2011)

Im interested in buying one and using it but unfortunetly many Brownie cameras use film that isnt available anymore.Is there a way to tweak a Brownie so it can take 34mm film?


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 20, 2011)

First you'd need to find some 34mm film.  I suppose you could cut down 35mm film.


----------



## Autochrome (Sep 20, 2011)

35mm,thats what I meant.If its possible,it would be a fun project to do!


----------



## compur (Sep 20, 2011)

You didn't say which Brownie model you have (there are many).  Most of the Brownies you find today use either 620 or 127 film.  Both of these films are available today or can be adapted from 120 film, an easier solution than modifying the camera.


----------



## Autochrome (Sep 21, 2011)

compur said:


> *You didn't say which Brownie model you have *(there are many). Most of the Brownies you find today use either 620 or 127 film. Both of these films are available today or can be adapted from 120 film, an easier solution than modifying the camera.



I plan on getting a Six-20.It takes 620 film.Can normal photo labs (like ones at Wal-Mart) take these types of film?


----------



## compur (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Some do, some don't.  Ask them.  There are labs that advertise online that do mail-order processing if your local labs won't do it.


----------



## Autochrome (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll see what can be done.Is there a place that sells 620mm film cheap?


----------



## compur (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Not cheap.  Not that I know of anyway.  It's usually cheaper to re-spool 120:
How to respool 120 film onto a 620 spool

With some cameras you don't even need to re-spool 120.  You can get away with
just clipping the ends of the 120 spool like this:
HOW TO: Convert 120 film to 620 film | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Autochrome (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks simple enough,thanks!


----------

